# 1st Post for C&C



## Soupnwhiskey (Dec 11, 2011)

Like the title says. I've been perusing for a while now and now that I'm able to use my camera more often I thought I'd join the party.:breath: I went and checked out an indoor kart race here in Indy. It was super smokey and didn't get many good shots, but these two I'd like some tender C&C. Thanks for looking.

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.


----------



## Dillard (Dec 11, 2011)

I really like #2 with the opponent in the background. Maybe a slightly higher crop to get rid of some of the dead space on the right.

Also loving the go pro! haha


----------



## Soupnwhiskey (Dec 11, 2011)

I'll try that out. Thanks. Ya the Go Pro's were everywhere! Probably some good footage too.


----------



## julius071 (Dec 11, 2011)

Those shots looks great! Keep it up!


----------



## Tony S (Dec 12, 2011)

Next time you are there try a lower point of view, it should make them seem larger than they are. Just keep an eye on the backgrounds so you can keep as many distracting elements from getting in the shot.


----------



## Soupnwhiskey (Dec 13, 2011)

I agree with ya but I didn't have 'media' credentials so I shot from the stands. They had the lower sections roped off but I was still able to get in those areas on the bottom row. I wish the driver would of been a little sharper, maybe next time.


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 13, 2011)

Soupnwhiskey said:


> I agree with ya but I didn't have 'media' credentials so I shot from the stands. They had the lower sections roped off but I was still able to get in those areas on the bottom row. I wish the driver would of been a little sharper, maybe next time.



It doesn't take a lot of effort to get press credentials in my state (Maine). Basically if you have a laminated press pass that anyone could have inDesigned together, you have press credentials. If you're in a big area, just make up a fake name for a newspaper. I do some shoots for a small online news source, and when I go to events, not everyone's heard of us. But that doesn't seem to matter as long as I say "I am with so and so, here to shoot the event. Here's my pass." They barely even look at it and give it back to me. 

As long as you exercise some common sense and act confident as if you were supposed to be there, you should be fine.


----------

